# This better?



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 20, 2004)

*Day 1*

*Meal 1-*Breakfast:Egg omlette + cereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water

*Meal 2*-Protein Drink

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad

*Meal 4-1-2 banannas*

*Meal 5*- High protein sandwhich(need help on what I could have for a high protein sanwhich though)

*Meal 6-*Jacket potatoe and low fat cottage cheese

*Meal 7*-Protein Drink

*Day 2*

*Meal 1-Tuna fish,may and lemon juice + 4 riveta + Mineral water*

*Meal 2-*Roast Beef sandwhich

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad

*Meal 4-*Pasta with salmon

*Meal 5-*Roast chicken breast + rice + vegetables

*Meal 6-*Small plain yogurt

Meal 7-Protein shake

*Day 3*

*Meal 1-Porridge oats and semi skimmed milk + 1 glass of promax*

*Meal 2*-Chicken sandwhich

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad 

*Meal 4- 1-2 banannas*

*Meal 5-*Salmon with new potatoes and sweetcorn

*Meal 6-*Jacket potato and Tuna

Meal 7-Protein Shake

*Day 4*

*Meal 1-*Breakfast:Egg omlette + cereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water

*Meal 2*-Protein Drink

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad

*Meal 4- Can of Tuna with mayonnaise and 1 piece of whole grain bread and butter*

*Meal 5*- High protein sandwhich(need help on what I could have for a high protein sanwhich though)

*Meal 6-*Jacket potatoe and low fat cottage cheese

*Meal 7*-Protein Drink

*Day 5*

*Meal 1-Tuna fish,may and lemon juice + 4 riveta + Mineral water*

*Meal 2-*Roast Beef sanwhich sandwhich

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad

*Meal 4-*Pasta with salmon

*Meal 5-*Roast chicken breast + rice + vegetables

*Meal 6-*Small plain yogurt

Meal 7-Protein shake

*Day 6*

*Meal 1-Porridge oats and semi skimmed milk + 1 glass of promax*

*Meal 2*-Chicken sandwhich

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad 

*Meal 4- Can of Tuna with mayonnaise and 1 piece of whole grain bread and butter*

*Meal 5-*2 banannas

*Meal 6-*Jacket potato and Tuna

Meal 7-Protein Shake

*Day 7*

*Meal 1-*Breakfast:Egg omlette + cereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water

*Meal 2*-Protein Drink

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad

*Meal 4-1-2 banannas*

*Meal 5*- High protein sandwhich(need help on what I could have for a high protein sanwhich though)

*Meal 6-*Jacket potatoe and low fat cottage cheese

*Meal 7*-Protein Drink

What do you think?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

protein, carbs, and efa's in every meal

high protein sandwich = tuna


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 20, 2004)

so in one word no your saying,i can't do it can anyone make me a plan up i am starting on monday


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

not my best area. jodi will have to fix it up for you. it does look better tho. where you have bananas, you need to have protein with it. where you have protein shake, you need to have carbs with it. understand?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah but i am useless at food stuff

HELP JODI!!!!!!!!!!!I am begging


----------



## Yanick (Sep 20, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> *Day 1*
> 
> *Meal 1-*Breakfast:Egg omlette + cereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water
> 
> ...



I'm only going to critique one day for you, i gotta go eat.

meal 1: Eggs are good, you'll need a mix of whole eggs and whites (maybe 1-2 whole 6 or so just whites).  If you fry them use a little olive oil, or pam for a little more fat, the whole wheat or cereal is fine.  You might want to throw in some more protein in your first meal to (some sort of lean meat or something).

meal 2: Protein drink is not a meal.  Remember little bit of protein, carbs, and fat in every meal.  So a better option would be protein shake with flax, fish oil caps, maybe even with whole milk or some heavy cream and have an apple or some berries or something carbs.

meal 3: That seems like a good meal but seeing as your a little on the skinny side you might want to throw in some active carbs in there, like rice or something.

meal 4: bananas=carbs=not a full meal.  Remember protein, carbs and fats.  If you don't have time or anything drink another shake like in meal 2.  Otherwise its fish or lean meat some form of fat(like mayo/olive oil on tuna or something), and a banana or two for carbs.

meal 5: tuna with mayo on whole wheat bread=excellent meal you can take anywhere with you.

meal 6: you need some fat, either down a tablespoon of flax or some fish caps, or throw some butter or sour cream on that potato. Or you could just switch to 4% cottage cheese for more fat.  Also remember post the amounts of foods you eat.  Not just cottage cheese, but 1/2 cup of cottage cheese.

Meal 7: again the meal isn't balanced, protein by itself isn't a meal. A shake should not be the last thing you eat during the night.  My suggestion is switch meal 7 and 6, so you are eating cottage cheese before going to bed.

Edit:If you are not sure what foods have carbs, protein, fats in them check out www.fitday.com


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 20, 2004)

cheers


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

Yanick did an excellent job of breaking day 1 down, I couldn't have said it any better.  

Did you read the stickies...all the way through every part?  They will help you in picking foods out as well as balancing your meals.

These may help some with breaking foods down to whats in em:
http://www.calorieking.com/foods/category.php?brand_id=1565&category_id=102&partner=
http://www.coldcure.com/html/glycemicindex.html#gi
http://fitday.com/WebFit/Index.html


Also why 7 different days worth of meals?  Whats wrong with just making one meal plan and sticking to it every day?  If things get boring you can change foods up just as long as you have the same macro's for each meal your fine.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

try this then ???????i will prob do what dead bolt says and use one day for whole week

*Day 1*

*Meal 1-*Breakfast:Egg omlette + cereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water +Bacon

*Meal 2*-Protein Drink with milk and an apple

*Meal 3-*Avacado and chicken salad with rice

*Meal 4-1-2 banannas + 1 cold sausage + real butter on bread*

*Meal 5*- Tuna with mayo on wholeweat bread

*Meal 6-* Protein Drink

_Meal 7*-** Jacket potato with ½ table spoon of cottage cheese (low fat) and a teaspoon of real butter*_


----------



## truth (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a guide...it'll break down exactly HOW to break down your meals..

http://challenge.bulknutrition.com/challenge_9.html


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

but is that okay it has protein in nearly every meal and carbs and fat


----------



## Yanick (Sep 21, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> try this then ???????i will prob do what dead bolt says and use one day for whole week
> 
> *Day 1*
> 
> ...



You still haven't listed portion sizes (how many eggs, how much chicken, how much rice etc), and your cals are very low. You'll probably need more protien in meal 7 (i'd bump the cottage cheese up to 1/2-1cup) and meal 4, meal six is still just protein add fat and carbs. Thats about it for now, maybe some other people will be able to critique it better.

You should also look into buying flax seed oil, or fish oil caps because EFA's are...well, essential.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

flax seed oil

I am in England what is it calle dover here?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

_*Day 1

Meal 1-Breakfast:3 eggs in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat ereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water +2 rashers of Bacon

Meal 2-Protein Drink with cup of milk and 1 apple

Meal 3-1 Avacado and 1 chicken breast salad with 1 cup of rice

Meal 4-1-2 banannas + 2 cold sausage + 1 tablespoon real butter on wholeweat bread

Meal 5- 1 tin of Tuna with tablespoon of mayo on wholeweat bread

Meal 6- Protein Drink + tablespoon of real butter and 1 piece of pita bread

Meal 7- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) and a teaspoon of real butter



What about now????



Chris

*_


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> try this then ???????i will prob do what dead bolt says and use one day for whole week
> 
> *Day 1*
> 
> ...



You asked for it to be broken down so there ya go.

Also list all the macro's for each meal.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

*Day 1*

*Meal 1-Breakfast:3 whole eggs in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal or wholewheat toast + Mineral water +1 rasher of Bacon*

_*Meal 2-Protein Drink with cup of milk and 1 apple*_

_*Meal 3-1 Avacado and 1 chicken breast salad with 1 cup of brown rice or basmati rice*_

_*Meal 4-1-2 banannas +1 chicken drumstick + 1 tablespoon real butter on wholeweat bread*_

_*Meal 5- 1 tin of Tuna in brine with tablespoon of mayo on wholeweat bread*_

_*Meal 6- Protein Drink + tablespoon of real butter and 1 piece of pita bread*_

_*Meal 7- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) and a teaspoon of real butter*_


*Hows this?*

*and what are macro's?*

*Chris*


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2004)

Meal 1
EFA's?? More protein, drop down to 2 whole eggs and add some whites and maybe some lean meat.  Get rid of the bacon.

Meal 2
EFA's?

Meal 3
EFA's?

Meal 4
EFA's?  Get rid of the butter!

Meal 6
EFA's? Get rid of the butter!  Poor source of carbs here, try some oats in the shake to make it a complete meal.

Meal 7
EFA'S? Get rid of the butter!

Wheres the EFA's in meals 1,2,3,4,5,& 7?  Butter is not a suitable source of fat, you really need to get rid of it and sub it for olive oil, flax seed oil, mayo, natural peanut butter, fish oil, or an oil blend

Macro's are the break down of the foods.  Sorry I can't think of the technical term right now but in short its the amount of carbs,fats,proteins, and cals in each meal.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

efa's?????????lean meat????????


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2004)

Do not post one more thing in this forum unless you have read the stickies at the top of the page FULLY!  Read every last word of it, we can't help you if you don't help yourself and educate yourself.  Now off to reading you go.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

lol k


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 21, 2004)

looks like i am gonna need to buy some flax seed(expensive game)


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2004)

Here are foods I use on a regular basis for each type of macro:

Fat:
Olive oil based salad dressing
Sardines
Natural peanut butter
Flax seed
Safflower mayo

Protein:
Egg powder
Eggs
Egg whites
Tuna
Sardines
Turkey breast
Chicken breast
Cottage cheese
Brewer's yeast
Whey powder

Carbs:
Oatmeal
Barley
Brown rice
Yams/sweet potatoes
100% WW bread
WW pita
Oat based cereal

I have found a wonderful brand of cereals.  The company's name is Nature's Path.  Check out their products section and look at the granola cereals.  They are all extremely tastey, low in sugar, are primarily made of oatmeal, and contain EFAs.  The only one I haven't tried is the soy one.

What is your weight?  Are you trying to gain muscle or cut fat?  This info is important to figure out the number of calories you should be eating.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

i want to gain muscle i am almost 154 pounds


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

_What about now,i have added flax seed for my efa's and olive oil instead of the butter_


*Day 1*

*Meal 1-Breakfast:2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites  in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + 1 chicken breast * 

*Meal 2-Protein Drink with cup of milk and 1 apple + flax seed*

*Meal 3-1 Avacado and 1 chicken breast salad with 1 cup of brown rice or basmati rice + flax seed*

*Meal 4-1-2 banannas +1 chicken drumstick +teaspoon of olive olive + wholeweat bread + flax seed oil*

*Meal 5- 1 tin of Tuna in brine with tablespoon of mayo on wholeweat bread*

*Meal 6- Protein Drink ½ cup of oats + 1 piece of pita bread +lettuce + teaspoon of olive olive + flax seed*

*Meal 7- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) and flax seed + teaspoon of olive olive*

*Chris*


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

here are my metabolism results


*The Metabolism Results Are:*

1721.7  calories per day is your Basal Caloric Rate. This is:
no more then 57.390  grams of fat (30%) for your Basal Caloric Rate
64.564  grams of protein (15%) for your Basal Caloric Rate
236.73  grams of carbohydrate (55%) for your Basal Caloric Rate


2238.2  calories per day recommended for your Active Caloric Rate. This is:
no more then 74.608  grams of fat (30%) for your Active Caloric Rate
83.934  grams of protein (15%) for your Active Caloric Rate
307.75  grams of carbohydrate (55%) for your Active Caloric Rate


No less then 1221.7  calories per day recommended for safe consistent Weight Loss. This is:
no more then 40.724  grams of fat (30%) for your Weight Loss Caloric Rate
45.814  grams of protein (15%) for your Weight Loss Caloric Rate
167.98  grams of carbohydrate (55%) for your Weight Loss Caloric Rate
At this safe consistent Weight Loss Caloric Rate,
you will lose 1 pound every 7       Days


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Day 1*

*Meal 1-Breakfast:2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites  in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + slice of ham (smoked)*


*Meal 2-Protein Drink with 1/2 of milk and 1 apple + flax seed*

*Meal 3-1 Avacado(1 slice) and 1 slice of ham with raw carrot salad + flax seed*

*Meal 4-2 banannas +1 chicken drumstick (bone and skin removed) + wholeweat bread + flax seed oil*

*Meal 5- 1 tin of Tuna in brine(drained) with tablespoon of mayo(low fat) on wholeweat bread*

*Meal 6- Protein Drink ½ cup of oats + 1 piece of pita bread +lettuce + teaspoon of olive olive + flax seed*

*Meal 7- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) and flax seed + teaspoon of olive olive*



*2334 calories*

*86 fat*

*262 carbs*

*167 protein*



*Is this okay or not?*


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2004)

I can see you have read up a little.  Its getting better my man.  I liek how you cleaned it up a little, no sense in eating a ton of crappy cal's...better off eating clean to limit fat gains no matter what typ eof body structure you have.

All I can say is stick to that meal plan for a little bit, maybe a week or so and see if you gain or lose anything.  Once you have the habit of eating all your meals at the proper times then I would really like to see you up your cals some.  You are at the bare minimum of bulking and max for maint.  

Meal 1-up the protein for more cals, carbs look fine.  Add some natural PB or some olive oil in there and it will be a perfect meal.

Meal 2-it will do for now

Meal 3-up the protein and carbs.

Meal 4-up the protein and maybe try to shy away from the chicken legs and go for a white meat such as chicken breast.

Meal 5-fine for now

Meal 6-Lookin good

Meal 7-Only need one source of efa, no need for flax and olive oil...choose one or the other.  Also up the protein a little here, it needs to get you through the entire night.

Ham and drum sticks are not ideal sources of protein, you may want to think about switching over to a lean mean(beef, pork, etc...) and chicken breast.  These are a much better choice of protein and have less fat as well as less preservatives.

I have not gone over it 100% yet but I will tonight ocne I get back from class.  KEEP READING lol...your doin good.  Just keep at studying and figuring out whats good and bad.  I will be back later to assist you more.  Now go read


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2004)

I think you probably need more calories than that.  However, I see nothing wrong with trying that diet for a little bit.  If you see gains, then great.  If you don't, then increase you calories by 10% or so.  Repeat this process until you start gaining weight.  Trial and error is really the only way to learn how many calories you need to bulk, maintain, or cut.  Plus, you probably need to give your body a little time to adapt to the new eating structure anyway.

Be patient my friend.  You seem to have the motivation, and are willing to do research and gain knowledge to achieve your goals.  That means you will achieve your goals.  These things take time, but it is well worth it.  

Here is my advice:

Never stop learning.  Never stop trying new things.  Maintain that dedication.  Don't compare yourself to others; you are your own competitor.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

i had way more calories and it came to like 3102 but i thought that was too much,shall i show you what it did look like before i reduced the amount of calories?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

here is another slightly refined version with a lot more calories


*Day 1*

*Meal 1-Breakfast:2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites  in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + chicken breast(fried)+teaspoon of olive oil*


*Meal 2-Protein Drink with 1/2 of milk and 1 apple + flax seed*

*Meal 3-1 Avacado(1 slice) and 1 slice of ham with raw carrot salad + flax seed+cup of brown rice*

*Meal 4-2 banannas +1 chicken breast + wholeweat bread + flax seed oil*

*Meal 5- 1 tin of Tuna in brine(drained) with tablespoon of mayo(low fat) on wholeweat bread*

*Meal 6- Protein Drink ½ cup of oats + 1 piece of pita bread +lettuce + teaspoon of olive olive + flax seed*

*Meal 7- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) + teaspoon of olive olive+2 eggs*



*3238 calories*

*101  fat*

*403 carbs*

*186 protein*


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> here is another slightly refined version with a lot more calories
> 
> 
> *Day 1*
> ...



Your diet looks pretty good for the most part, I just went through and nitpicked.  The other thing I would do is throw in another serving or two of fibrous vegetables (Do a search, Jodi posted a good list somewhere).  They are pretty much free calories.  I don't count my veggies, even when cutting.  The only exception is carrots because they have a little bit of sugar in them.  You are definitely on the right track.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Day 1*

*Meal 1-Breakfast:2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + chicken breast(fried)+teaspoon of olive oil*


*Meal 2-Protein Drink with 1/2 of milk and 1 apple + flax seed +one stick of celery*

*Meal 3-1 Avacado(1 slice) and 3 slice of ham with raw carrot salad(including tomatoes and cucumber) + flax seed+cup of brown rice*

*Meal 4-3 banannas +1 chicken breast + ½ cup of peppers+ wholeweat bread + flax seed oil*

*Meal 5- 1 tin of Tuna in brine(drained) with tablespoon of mayo on wholeweat bread*

*Meal 6- Protein Drink ½ cup of oats + 1 piece of pita bread +lettuce +cucumber +tomatoes + teaspoon of olive olive + flax seed*

*Meal 7- Jacket potato with ½ cup of cottage cheese (low fat) + teaspoon of olive olive+2 eggs + brocoli*



*3424 calories*

*102 fat*

*450 carbs*
*188  protein*



*Here is the new version,i havn't put them into fat,carbs etc so here they are *

*is this alright now?*


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2004)

I thought I would post my diet to give you more ideas.  I don't suggest mimicing this diet, but I figure it should provide you with some useful info anyway.  I am trying an isocaloric (33/33/33) diet.  It's not perfect, but it is working for me thus far:

Meal 1 - 600 calories:
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple or orange juice with 20g brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 (PWO) - 500 calories:
2 scoops whey powder in water, 1 cup oatmeal

Meal 3 - 600 calories:
2 scoops egg powder in water, 2tbsp natural PB, 2-3 slices 100% WW bread, cucumber

Meal 4 - 400 calories:
1 trioplex protein bar

Meal 5 - 600 calories:
1 can tuna, 2oz chicken breast or 3oz turkey breast, 2tbsp safflower mayo, 1.5 slices WW pita, celery

Meal 6 - 600 calories:
1 tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast or 5oz turkey breast, 6oz yams or brown rice or barley, 30g olive oil based dressing, 10g flax seed, lettuce, tomatoes

Snack - 200 calories:
8oz 2% milk, 1 scoop egg powder

Meal 7 - 400 calories:
2tbsp natural PB, 1 cup 1-2% cottage cheese, cucumber

My macros should workout to something close to 300-325g of protien, 300-325g of carbohydrates, and 130-150g of fat.

I only have that snack on days that I exercise and goto work so that I don't go 3 hours without a meal, and because I work a labor intensive job.  Sometimes I have as many as 9 total meals if I am awake for a really long time.  So, typically I have 3700-3900 calories per day.  About one day per week I might have as much as 4500.  There you have it; take it for what it's worth.  I hope it offers you something in the way of information.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

it is so flippin hard because everything that is american is totally different to english like you call some foods different names etc etc

Chris


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> *Day 1*
> 
> *Meal 1-Breakfast:2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + chicken breast(fried)+teaspoon of olive oil*
> 
> ...



Again, a few nitpick suggestions, but the diet is pretty solid.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

i knew what you meant but i thought that i wasn't getting enough so i added another one cus i like them and could eat loads 

Could i have another type of fruit?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Could i have another type of fruit?


Regular carbs would be better but apples and pears are good fruits.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

ooooh pears i love them is it sorted then?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> ooooh pears i love them is it sorted then?


For now    Give it hell and eat that food up.  Stick to the lifting and eating and yous hould be fine.  

In a few weeks let us know how you are doing weight wise and we can tweak it from there.  Sound fair?

PS:Keep reading!  I read for months straight just learning and absorning info....and I'm still not done reading lol.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> *Day 1*
> 
> *Meal 1-Breakfast:2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites in the Egg omlette + 1 bowl of oat cereal with ½ cup of semi skimmed milk or wholewheat toast + Mineral water + chicken breast(fried)+teaspoon of olive oil*
> 
> ...


\

I made my comments in red


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 23, 2004)

fish oil?????????
do you get those in capsules?
and what is safflower mayo?????i am in u.k so it probably has a differrent name?
yes the pita bread is whole weat 
and the chicken breast is fried using olive oil

Chris


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> fish oil?????????
> do you get those in capsules?
> and what is safflower mayo?????i am in u.k so it probably has a differrent name?
> yes the pita bread is whole weat
> ...


Yes you can get fish oil in liquid form    or capsules   

How abou grilling or baking that chicken?  Much better then pan/deep fried.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 23, 2004)

grilling yes i cud do that


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> fish oil?????????
> do you get those in capsules?
> and what is safflower mayo?????i am in u.k so it probably has a differrent name?
> yes the pita bread is whole weat
> ...



You can get the oil in capsules.  I eat sardines one time daily to get my fish oil.  However, fish oil or capsules is perfectly fine.

Safflower mayonnaise should have the same name.  It is mayonnaise, but the main oil used is safflower oil.  
Here  is a link to a picture of the brand that I buy.

Frying the chicken breast in olive oil isn't bad, just make sure you take the oil used into consideration when counting your calories.

Oh yeah, and listen to what Jodi says.  She knows her nutrition.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Frying the chicken breast in olive oil isn't bad, just make sure you take the oil used into consideration when counting your calories.
> *Very true but the sad part is many start to abuse that...."O I'm out of olive oil this cheap mixture of any old oil should do them same right?"  For most of the world they tend to bend the rules as much as possible.  I say just steer clear from it to prevent and futur mishaps.*
> 
> Oh yeah, and listen to what Jodi says.  She knows her nutrition.
> * Best advice I've seen in this thread yet lol, love ya Jodi   *


*
*


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 27, 2004)

is it alright i have 2 capsules of fish oil and 1 of flax seed per day???????
Here is the fish oil i will be taking http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/file.asp?xs=3FB84D7A356246DCAA515BD8E36802D8&PPID=146&PID=421&np=3

and here is the flax seed http://www.hollandandbarrett.co.uk/pages/Categories.asp?xs=5B3E19205930455A867305E8E45D67AF&CID=20

What do you think is this okay??????

Chris


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> What do you think is this okay??????
> 
> Chris


 Are you varying your sources and are you taking in the required amount of EFA's?  If the answer is yes to those then you are set, if it is no then you need to fix something heh.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 27, 2004)

varying sources???????what do you mean by that?And with regard to efa's i am taking one flax seed capsule and one fish oil capsule and 2 tablespoons of olive oil those ar my efa's for a day

Chris


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats good varying it now just make sure you take enough.


----------



## TheDeed (Sep 28, 2004)

mind if u post your new and revived diet plan ??? im still trying to work out mine but getting not much help so i was looking to see your new and approved by other members diet. thanks


----------

